

Ask HN: Are you a young startup nerd too? - sinwave

I&#x27;m curious how many of us (relatively) young folk there are on HN.  I&#x27;ve been hesitant thus far to participate much in the forums or try to ask HN about things indicative of noob status (i.e. internship opportunities or REALLY early first-time startup idea advice).<p>Established HN people - would this be received well?<p>Others my age&#x2F;weight-class: do you exist?
======
sinwave
Clarification: I am an undergrad, non-CS major, who has been obsessed with
startups for slightly less than a year. Started at square one (at roughly the
same time) in a disparate but aggressive endeavor to learn about programming
and data science.

~~~
iamshs
I also do not have a CS background, but have contributed fairly immensely to
the ventures that I been associated with. I have a good statistical
background, and currently am delving into Python and R with some CartoDB here
and there.

I do participate here, the topics are a varied lot that allows for good
participation. So delve in, the community is harsh sometimes but some of it is
essential too.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Yes Im one too.

